# Database Discussions > MS SQL Server 7/MS SQL Server 2000 >  DTS gives error

## Javed

I have created and scheduled a DTS pckage to populate data from ORACLE to SQL SERVER. This package runs fine but sometimes give following type of error. It doesn&#39;t give same error on re-run.

DTSStep_DTSDataPumpTask_3, Error = -2147467259 (80004005)      Error string:  Error at Destination for Row number 1574. Errors encountered so far in this task: 1.      Error source:  DTS Data Pump      Help file:        Help context:  0      Error Detail Records:      Error:  -2147467259 (80004005); Provider Error:  3621 (E25)      Error string:  The statement has been terminated.      Error source:  Microsoft OLE DB Provider for SQL Server      Help file:        Help context:  0   ...  Process Exit Code 1.  The step failed.

Please help. Thanks in advance.

Javed

----------


## Mohammed.

Hi Javed..

I think you are gettting wrong data at the row 1574. So if you want to check what is wrong. In the Transformation properties go to advanced tab there change the Max row count from 0 to 1000 or more then give the exception file name. Run the DTS package then check the exception file then you can see the what row giving the wrong data.
Check all this stuff...

Mohammed.


------------
Javed at 1/24/2002 4:12:56 PM

I have created and scheduled a DTS pckage to populate data from ORACLE to SQL SERVER. This package runs fine but sometimes give following type of error. It doesn&#39;t give same error on re-run.

DTSStep_DTSDataPumpTask_3, Error = -2147467259 (80004005)      Error string:  Error at Destination for Row number 1574. Errors encountered so far in this task: 1.      Error source:  DTS Data Pump      Help file:        Help context:  0      Error Detail Records:      Error:  -2147467259 (80004005); Provider Error:  3621 (E25)      Error string:  The statement has been terminated.      Error source:  Microsoft OLE DB Provider for SQL Server      Help file:        Help context:  0   ...  Process Exit Code 1.  The step failed.

Please help. Thanks in advance.

Javed

----------


## enriquemallon

If you are a COM Developer, and a COM+ object attempts to update a Microsoft SQL Server database on a remote computer by using an MS DTC transaction, the transaction fails if network transactions are disabled. Just simply install it via Windows Add Remove Programs | Windows System Components | Application Server | Enable network DTC access check box. Microsoft also has an older testing tool for application to SQL testing called dtctester.exe - download is on Microsoft site.

----------


## SpywareDr

:EEK!:  This thread is 1 decade, 2 years, 8 months, 2 weeks and 5 days old.

----------

